# Mixing or layering substrates.



## pinkwaterbug (Dec 14, 2017)

I am new to this hobby but have spent the last 6+ months researching. I purchased a 120 gallon tank. I am stuck on choosing a substrate... there are so so many options and opinions. I am doing planted for sure. I was curious as to your thoughts of mixing substrates instead of layering So that way I would get the benefits of multiple substrates without it being so deep. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Scroll through this thread.
Substrate is inert BDBS.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1117642-120-gal-dutchy-freestyle-now-50%25-more-dutch.html


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Aside from dirt and aquasoil, substrate choice is an aesthetic choice. Mixing will only get you the worst of both worlds.

Layering substrate for the purpose of capping dirt is a different story, of course.


----------

